# fare un tuffo nel passato



## trinitalian

Hola Forum!
Como se dice en espanol "fare un tuffo nel passato"? Hay una expresion similares?
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## infinite sadness

Penso hacer una inmersion nel pasado.


----------



## Valiska

Abrir el baúl de los recuerdos.


----------



## Geviert

_fare un tuffo_ le da en italiano una bella connotación acuática a la imagen del _ricordo_, del acto de _rammentare_. inmersión, en cambio, le da un toque sub-acuático, diría. _Abrir el baúl, _bueno, ¡ya estamos en la isla del tesoro!

Cada zona tendrá, entonces, sus combinaciones posibles. Yo diría _viajar al pasado, regresar al pasado. _


----------



## Valiska

Aquí en España se usa mucho la expresión del _baúl_.

_Viajar al pasado_, _regresar al pasado_, también me gustan y se usan bastante por aquí.

_Hacer una inmersión en el pasado_ no la había oido nunca y no estoy segura de que sea de uso común.


----------



## Geviert

Valiska said:


> _Hacer una inmersión en el pasado_ no la había oido nunca y no estoy segura de que sea de uso común.


  infatti non lo è. Penso che sia un tentativo letterale di Infinite. L'immagine con _baúl _è bella certamente.


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
en ciertos contextos (leyendo una obra histórica, visitando una ciudad antigua, un museo...) "*sumergirse en el pasado*" puede ir bien.


----------



## Geviert

chlapec said:


> Hola,
> en ciertos contextos (leyendo una obra histórica, visitando una ciudad antigua, un museo...) "*sumergirse en el pasado*" puede ir bien.



Como metáfora estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Tomby

chlapec said:


> Hola,
> en ciertos contextos (leyendo una obra histórica, visitando una ciudad antigua, un museo...) "*sumergirse en el pasado*" puede ir bien.



Mi piace molto questa espressione, allo stesso modo che la seguente:


> Abrir el baúl de los recuerdos.


Io direi: "zambullirse en el pasado", quase sinonima della prima.


----------



## Valiska

chlapec said:


> Hola,
> en ciertos contextos (leyendo una obra histórica, visitando una ciudad antigua, un museo...) "*sumergirse en el pasado*" puede ir bien.


 
También me gusta


----------



## Yulan

Hola Trinitalian 

No soy nativa, pero ... me gustaría darte mi modesta aportación: podría ser "evocar el pasado" también?


Y, aprovechando la ocasión, un "ciaoissimo" para IS y Geviert: ¡finalmente os puedo saludar en español!


----------



## infinite sadness

Valiska said:


> _Hacer una inmersión en el pasado_ no la había oido nunca y no estoy segura de que sea de uso común.


E te credo, l'ho inventata io! 
In compenso ti posso dire che l'espressione "aprire il baule dei ricordi" esiste anche in italiano.


----------



## Neuromante

Haría falta el contexto, sin él habrán montones de posibilidades, seguro que alguna no será ni siquiera tan evidente como las que ya han salido.


Lo de "inmersión en el pasado" sí que se usa, pero muy poco. En realidad se referiría a un estudio muy completo y con un abanico de subtemas muy amplio. De hecho lo más frecuente (Si no es que lo único) es encontrarlo en publicidades de cursos de idioma en el extranjero. Hablando del pasado es una expresión muy improbable, pero no imposible. Y no corresponde a "Tuffo nel passato" así que, en cualquier caso, queda descartado


----------



## Valiska

infinite sadness said:


> E te credo, l'ho inventata io!
> In compenso ti posso dire che l'espressione "aprire il baule dei ricordi" esiste anche in italiano.


----------



## Geviert

Yulan said:


> Hola Trinitalian
> 
> No soy nativa, pero ... me gustaría darte mi modesta aportación: podría ser "evocar el pasado" también?
> 
> 
> Y, aprovechando la ocasión, un "ciaoissimo" para IS y Geviert: ¡finalmente os puedo saludar en español!



Ciao Bella!

*evocar el pasado *è ancora più bella come espressione, elegante, definitiva e necessaria. Di più non si può: *imprimatur *RAE. 



infinite sadness said:


> *E te credo, l'ho inventata io! *
> In compenso ti posso dire che l'espressione "aprire il baule dei ricordi" esiste anche in italiano.



Aha! lo sapevo. Bel tentativo comunque.


----------



## 0scar

En contexto, para decir lo mismo en castellano, la mayoría de la veces se diría un _viaje en el tiempo _o_ un viaje al pasado._

_Evocar el pasado _es redundante, no se puede evocar el futuro o el presente.


----------



## Geviert

Tombatossals said:


> Io direi: "zambullirse en el pasado", quase sinonima della prima.


 mi piace.

Beh allora se _todo vale_ dico anche la mia: _*empaparse completamente hasta la huesos del pasado*_ (con tocco ambiguo pure). 

Dedicata a Yulan! 



0scar said:


> En contexto, para decir lo mismo en castellano, la mayoría de la veces se diría un _viaje en el tiempo _o_ un viaje al pasado._
> 
> _Evocar el pasado _es redundante, no se puede evocar el futuro o el presente.



  ¿Quién dice que no se puede? Depende finalmente de la _Zeitbild_, la representación de la idea de tiempo que se tenga. Si se puede *viajar al presente* también, entonces podemos conversar


----------



## trinitalian

Gracias a todos! Es que ayer me comi una cosa que me comia cuando era nina y me acorde de esa epoca. 
Me gustan las dos expresiones:
Ayer abri el baúl de los recuerdos, comi..... 
Ayer regrese al pasado, comi...
Cual seria la mas nostalgica?


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que:
*Volví a mi niñez/infancia*


----------



## honeyheart

trinitalian said:


> Cual seria la mas nostalgica?


Es que hay muchas formas de decirlo.  La mía sería:

"Ayer comí arroz con leche, y fue como volver atrás en el tiempo, porque me recordó la época de mi niñez."


----------

